# just moved to dubai from the UK



## trainee.S (Nov 12, 2012)

hi everyone,

I've just moved to Dubai from the UK and will be starting work soon(ish).

I would like advice on the following (by way of background I am a 23 year old guy and living in business bay):

1. clubs/bars to go to and on what days you would recommend! (how much for a table / entrance/dress code?) - 

2. recommended activities/places to go during the day (i have a friend who is visiting me on the 16th and he will be here for around 2 weeks so it is the perfect opportunity to do a bit of tourism with him)

4. Places to relax (i.e. dinner/shisha etc.)

3. cheapest place to hire a car short/long term (i just rented a kia sportage 2012 for 1700 Dhr for 2 weeks )

4. where is best to make friends ( I dont start work for a little while so id like to know where is best to go/do or if there are any group events.meets planned for people in similar positions etc. )

(I am sure all these have been answered before but i have no idea how to navigate through this website - sorry!)

Anyways it would also be good to hear from other people in the same position as me!


thanks!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

u will be able to answer these questions once u move around & talk to these people & be friendly. the following meetup is being planned if ud like to go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/131964-long-weekend-meetup-dinner.html


----------



## expat77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Where did you rent your car from? I'm looking to rent one myself.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi trainee.S,

Recommended activities - Go up to the top of the Burj Khalifa, Try the bar at the top of the Burj Al Arab, Go to the water park at Atlantis it has an aquarium also and you can swim with the dolphins etc. Take a helicopter ride over The Palm or do a skydive, visit the many beaches/parks etc.

I can recommend Diamond Lease for car hire.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

trainee.S said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai from the UK and will be starting work soon(ish).
> 
> ...



It's impossible to answer some of these questions without being very vague. You don't mention whereabouts you are living or working. It's a trek from say The Marina to a bar in Bur Dubai/Deira etc.

There are hundreds of restaurants and bars in Dubai and the city is very spread out. Go and buy yourself the latest copy of Time Out as that lists loads of places, things to do etc. There are so many things to do at this time of year with this lovely weather.


----------



## popeye87 (Jun 3, 2012)

I know its not a 4x4 but carlease.ae have a chevrolet cruze for a monthly fee of 2350aed 

Unless you want to really downgrade to a yaris or lancer then this is a half decent car for the price.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I would suggest a Desert Safari, for someone from UK it could be quite memorable 

Hertz seems to be popular as far as car rentals go but i haven't used them so i couldn't give you a detailed review.

This forum has a facebook page if i remember correctly, and they announce meet ups and what not if you're interested in stuff like that


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL he states quite clearly he's living in Business Bay - so in that case you're looking at places like Downtown for going out, Shk Zayed road - Long's Bar, The Stables, Fibber MaGees - all expat bars, no entrance fees, mostly cheapish nights out, casual dresscodes - bear in mind there are certain door policies that apply to many places i.e. they don't like groups of guys, some will discriminate based on various factors - sad but true.

You might like 360 at the Jumeirah beach hotel, outside bar/club, gets very busy though, so getting there for sundowners is best.

A big time expat bar where you can chill out by the sea if Barasti, they have sundowner offers most days, you can eat outside overlooking the sea and have shisha - so that's that all in one shot.

For proper tourism i.e. not the plastic side of Dubai, the museum, abra ride across the creek to the spice/gold souks, heritage village, do a desert safari, visit the bastakiya. The Big Bus tour of Dubai is not a bad way to see the city, it's quite pricey, but has a hop on, hop off policy.

For water parks, Wild Wadi is wayyyyy better than Atlantis, now they have their new rides.

Go and get yourself a copy of the Entertainer book, they have lots of 2 for 1 deals in their.

Do a Seawings tour of Dubai - amazing experience.

If you want to go up the Burj Khalifa, book online - you'll pay 100 Dhs as opposed to 400 Dhs if you just rock up and book it.

If you want to do something crazy, then try a tandem skydive over the palm.

Lots of water activities, SUP is very popular here now (stand up paddle boarding) look for surf dubai for info on that. Lots of watersports out the marina - Bristol marine can help with that.


----------



## moinahmed (Oct 23, 2012)

Couple of activities are MUST in my opinion.

Sky Diving over the palm
Scuba Diving


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I say this all the time,if you want to meet good people join a sport Duplays.com and there is a website with meet up groups so hunt that down and joing some,they have all kinds of activities for new people.


----------

